# Saturday July 13. Croakerfest at FortFisher



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Saturday July 14. Croakerfest at FortFisher*

Seems that this particular weekend we may be able to manage a few people to come out and paddle out some baits down here in SENC.

A good time for _*Croakerfest*_

Deal is youll have to get a pass or get a ride from someone who has one.

Its bring your own potluck bait...and food and beverage.

Anyone and everyone is welcomed. (its not like its that formal)


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ut oh, a repeat of last years event...sweet...


ill try and come down. but after i leave saturday for a week and a half up in hatty, iuno if ill make it lol...

if not , throw a few back:beer: and nail a few sharks for me.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Get a pass? What passes/permits do we need and how to get one? How much $$ are they?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

beach permit to drive on the sand.




jesse


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

$10.00 day pass $40.00 annual to drive Ft. Fisher beach. You can buy it right at the ramp from the rangers. Took all of 10 minutes for me and most of that was going back outside because I forgot to write my plate# down.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Working that weekend...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*July 14th.*

I am in!!!! 

Friday is the 13th and Saturday is the 14th.
I will be arriving on Friday late afternoon. Hopefully in time to catch some shark bait. 
If not I will buy some on Saturday morning.
I should be bringing a yak if I can figure out how to carry it in my Tacoma. 


I have to stop and buy the permits as well. I have not been down since October. I will buy the one for the year but I am down 6-7 time a year and it woudl be crazy to buy one for the year. Last time it only took me like 5 minutes to go in and give the info to the lady. 

I think Danny is riding with me. If anyone else wants to jump in or hang on they are welcome. Last year I did hamburgers on the beach but I think I will just pack a lunch this year. Too much trouble sitting up the grill on the beach. 
If anyone else wants to attempt this I will chip in to help buy the food. 

Darin


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I got clearance but my window of opportunity will be short. I should be able to come down late friday and will have to leave early Sunday. I dont yet know who will be coming with me or where I will be staying but I got time to figure that out. Do they allow late night "parking" in the parking lot at the Fort? Also is there a certian spot where we will meet on Saturday? I know we met at the log last year but it sounds like we might need some extra room with as many people are coming. Anyway I will post back when I figure out some more deffinitive plans.

John


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Meeting point*

John,

Last year people just kinda rode up as they got there. I think you were the first one there. I have not been down this year but after that NE'ster I bet that log is gone. There is a good stretch before the log but you have to watch out for that snag sticking up. And usually the first 200 yards of beach is taken quickly. I guess the first person there can pick the place. After the first 6' black tip hits the beach any swimmers nearby will be out of the water or moving away from us. If we took a goat and slaughtered it in the surf for chum the beach would clear quick I bet. 

I am in the same boat. I will leave out on Sunday morning.

What time you planning on arriving on Friday night?

Darin


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*the fest*

well i might be in as long as we have the sandspike throw,and hang by hooks. that also depends if i have to drag the polack with me,,,, but other than that im in.....:fishing: :beer: :fishing: :beer:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> John,
> 
> Last year people just kinda rode up as they got there. I think you were the first one there. I have not been down this year but after that NE'ster I bet that log is gone. There is a good stretch before the log but you have to watch out for that snag sticking up. And usually the first 200 yards of beach is taken quickly. I guess the first person there can pick the place. After the first 6' black tip hits the beach any swimmers nearby will be out of the water or moving away from us. If we took a goat and slaughtered it in the surf for chum the beach would clear quick I bet.
> 
> ...


I dont know what time I will be in yet as I will have to sneak out of work pick up my son and get him to my wife before I can get out of here. The log is still there but the beach is pretty narrow there. I havent been down very far past that spot so if anyone knows a good place to set up then that is cool otherwise I will try and get out there early again and see what I can find.

John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Couple things.*

I tried to change the day of the title to read the 14th...I believe that is the saturday.

Ill keep an eye on the beach so to speak for a location and as time nears we'll meet somewhere. that old log is still there but there is not much beach there. I was thinking somewhere closer to crossover three or four.

John, Ill line up some possibilities for you as places to "park" for the night.- Until then....


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> I tried to change the day of the title to read the 14th...I believe that is the saturday.
> 
> Ill keep an eye on the beach so to speak for a location and as time nears we'll meet somewhere. that old log is still there but there is not much beach there. I was thinking somewhere closer to crossover three or four.
> 
> John, Ill line up some possibilities for you as places to "park" for the night.- Until then....


Yeah I am just trying to avoid the north end if I can help it. It will also depend on if anyone is going with me. If I can get a few others to come we will probably camp at CB state park again.


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Guys Is This For Everyone,if So I'm In.all I Have Is Wal-mart Surf Rods So I Cant Get Out And Touch Them But If Somebody Is Yaking Them Out I'll Be Ok But If These Wont Work I'll Buy One Or I'll Catch Bait,i Want Some Pomps To Eat Anyways.i Can Also Try To Get A Gallon Or Two Of Blood From The Local Slaughter House If You Want Me To But We Need To Make Sure We Are Nowhere Near Any Swimmers.also I Have A Big Charcoal Grill If You Guys Want To Cook Out On The Beach.let Me Know


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

Also I'll Release Most Sharks But I Want 1 Blacktip To Eat,i've Never Ate 1 Of These.i Have Tried Dogsharks Before I Knew Better,never Will I Keep Another Doggie


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*YEs sir.*

Open to anyone one...


Comeone, Comeall.

Im sure there will be something for everyone to catch.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the BT's are definitely here..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*gotcha one last night hugh?*

Nice. I hit the sack early. Ill get back out later on this week.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Count me in...*

..I'll be there. I just got back from a family week at Topsail. More family than fishing so I can't report anything special. Weather was right nice and the grand youngins had a good time so it was a good trip. 

OBTW, I would be up for Friday and Saturday if anyone is interested.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am thinking I might try and make this. Not too far for me to drive. Won't really know until closer to the date though.......


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll Be There That Friday And Saturday


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Braid*

OK guys, I went in search of some good braid last night and found Berkely Fireline, Suffix braid, and some others. I did not know which to get but was leaning toward the Fireline. Both come in 300yd boxes of 30lb test/12lb diameter. Does it matter which one I get? 
Would you recommend something else alltogether?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

1BadF350 said:


> OK guys, I went in search of some good braid last night and found Berkely Fireline, Suffix braid, and some others. I did not know which to get but was leaning toward the Fireline. Both come in 300yd boxes of 30lb test/12lb diameter. Does it matter which one I get?
> Would you recommend something else alltogether?



What you plan on putting it on?

Bill


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm putting it on my Penn Captiva CV8000 and Okuma Stratus ST-65, both are spinning reels.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

1BadF350 said:


> OK guys, I went in search of some good braid last night and found Berkely Fireline, Suffix braid, and some others. I did not know which to get but was leaning toward the Fireline. Both come in 300yd boxes of 30lb test/12lb diameter. Does it matter which one I get?
> Would you recommend something else alltogether?


I haven't used fireline,but I also haven't heard anything bad about it.The Suffix braid is great out of the box,but deteriorates(sp?) fairly quick(this I learned from experience,and the most I was casting was 3/8 to 1/2 oz jigs)
power pro is good,and is the choice of many here on these boards.Stay away from the spiderline and stren superbraid(again from experience)


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

is 300 yds per spool enough? I think I can fit around 300, but I'd hate to have to add line as the spool fills and potentially have a knot at the 100yrd mark. (I ain't a good line to line knot tie'er)


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sure*

Im sure youll do fine.


----------

